# Time Warner Audio output Range ?



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys what kind of setting is this , choices are normal, narrow and wide normal and narrow sound similar while wide lowers it but I put up my Home Theater and sounds almost the same. Am I missing some thing and what is better for a AVR-X7200WA . Very confused thx all


----------

